# Orient Neo70's Panda Solar Chronograph (WV0041TX) - Simply Amazing



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

I just got this one today....and WOW! I cannot believe how nice it is for $225. 
It could be my favorite right now. I am not a fan of the bracelet, but I am one to spend some money on a strap to like the watch even more.

I ordered a Strapcode Horween Black with Beige Stitching.

If you have one, please share your pic...would love to see strap options!


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

Does it wear large/small? I have 6.5 inch wrists and I'm worried it's gonna wear too large.


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Scofield8 said:


> Does it wear large/small? I have 6.5 inch wrists and I'm worried it's gonna wear too large.


On a 6.5" I think it would wear big, but it all depends on what you like. I tend to prefer larger watches over smaller. I do not have a big wrist and I am not a fan of anything smaller than 39mm.


----------



## WOXOF (Mar 7, 2017)

I had my eye on one of these for a while, but I found another Orient chronograph on ebay that reminded a lot of a Navitimer. I was lucky to pick it up for fairly cheap, so this panda was a no go. The one I found was similar to their Dyno, but a stainless steel case, numerals on the indices, and no sapphire. 

I'll have to post pictures as I've never seen this Orient before and I believe it's discontinued.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

This is a solar watch?


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

bshah1976 said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your thread title begs to differ, confused me as I did not think Orient produced solar watches


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Lovely piece, congrats. I owned the grey version for a while.

Actually it is a solar, here'e the Orient Japan web page:

WV0041TX?ORIENT?????????????????????


----------



## Muddycow (Jul 25, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger on this little guy! Getting my toes wet in the panda game. I have 7.25" wrists hopefully the 42mm wouldnt wear too large.


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Muddycow said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this little guy! Getting my toes wet in the panda game. I have 7.25" wrists hopefully the 42mm wouldnt wear too large.


You will love it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got mine today. It's truly a gorgeous piece. Threw on a black bradystrap. Dial is sized perfect for a 7" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats! Wear it in good health.

This is mine on a black canvas strap.


----------



## nicovidela10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi, could someone with this watch tell me the serial number for the battery please? I think I'll buy this watch, but I have to make sure that I can get my hands on a new battery. Thanks in advance. 

Enviado desde mi XT1681 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## readyandgame (Feb 15, 2013)

bshah1976 said:


> I just got this one today....and WOW! I cannot believe how nice it is for $225.
> It could be my favorite right now. I am not a fan of the bracelet, but I am one to spend some money on a strap to like the watch even more.
> 
> I ordered a Strapcode Horween Black with Beige Stitching.
> ...


Wow! I'm smitten!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I just wished, they made a 38-40 mm version 

It’s a beautiful specimen


----------



## Codydog2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Great looking watch!

Any idea on the accuracy of the chrono sweep hand (1/10 second, 1/5 second ect...)?


----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

WichitaViajero said:


> I just wished, they made a 38-40 mm version
> 
> It's a beautiful specimen


I agree. Too many 42mm+++ watches are being made in my opinion. Not enough 38-42mm models to suit my taste (and wrist) !

The watch is a handsome piece, nonetheless.


----------



## CHESSKING (Jun 9, 2016)

I recently acquired one of these. Prices seem to be slightly increasing on Ebay, and I believe limited supply due to it being a special (Christmas?) release a few years ago. The dial is really amazing and although is white, has a somewhat metallic, reflective quality to it. Very comfortable and well proportioned on the wrist. People complain about the band but in all honesty its not too bad. I mean, what do you expect for a watch at this price. Its simply amazing bank for your buck here.


----------



## monstrp85 (May 31, 2019)

I can tell how excited you are from wearing the bracelet with plastics, congrats !! this one will hold its value


----------



## DSX (Oct 10, 2013)

I've got a black leather strap for it too, but it just won't come off this tan rally strap.


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

It is a really guessed design!


----------

